
Offer HN: free logo redesign for open source projects – Part II - fairpx
Was overwhelmed with the response the last time we offered this (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12372118)<p>And had decided to work on a few projects, check out the results here:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@fairpixelsco&#x2F;making-open-source-look-beautiful-60130f3c9456#.mnz45nvgw<p>Decided to do it again and help make open source look more beautiful
So here&#x27;s what to do:<p>1. Pitch your open source project in the comments and add a URL to your website&#x2F;github<p>2. The most upvoted project by this community, 48hours from posting this, wins the free logo design service.<p>3. Make sure we can contact you by having an email address on your website or your profile
======
kylemathews
Gatsby is a React.js static site generator. It transforms plaintext into
dynamic blogs and websites using the latest web technologies. It makes
building high-performance websites fun!

[https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby](https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby)

------
jbrooksuk
Cachet is an open source status page system. It's now used by thousands of
companies around the world. We've had 50k+ pulls from Docker Hub alone!

[https://cachethq.io](https://cachethq.io)

